# My mesh is showing...



## Ole34

JP6044 said:


> Seems like I can't get it smooth without over sanding (?).
> 
> .


 
NO, ''you'' cannot get it smooth without over sanding and thats why you are over sanding.............just keep trying man, eventually youll get it...........im not trying to be an a or anything but its tricky to do for a first timer. if the tape is comming throguh then just add more mud and then even it out as best you can with your blade then lightly sand it


----------



## rditz

do a thin layer of compound and let it dry, scarp any edges with your trowel, then apply another thin coat (keep everything feathered out and even). after 2-3 coats then sand lightly . you shouldn't need to over sand.

good luck...


----------



## oh'mike

Next time you do taping--embed the tape or mesh with Durrabond or All Purpose (green lid)

Then switch to Light Weight( blue lid)

The Durrabond and All Purpose are much harder than the Light weight--making it less likely to sand through to the tape.


----------



## boman47k

Mesh always seems to be harder to cover for me. More mud, bigger hump to try and feather out. 

That little difference in the board may cause you problems too. I think I might would use a little hot mud there to level the surfaces then work with the taping and finishing.

For a first timer, its gonna be fun trying to make that look right with no factory edges.


----------



## williamwiens

Don't sand between coats.
Use your taping blade to scrape down any high spots and then recoat.
Sand only the final coat.

If you use a setting type compound first (20min, 90min etc) to first fill in some of the difference in depth between the two pieces, then tape with paper tape, you may find it yeilds better results.


----------



## bjbatlanta

ALWAYS use setting type compound for at least the first coat when using mesh tape as manufacturers recommend. Have you tried putting a coat of paint on the area? If the mesh doesn't show through the paint, what's the problem?? Just like paper tape. I've had builders "fuss" (to use a nice term) about being able to see tape in a few spots after sanding. It's a "paintable" surface. As long as there are no visible "edges" where the mud has been applied, paint will cover it. No harm, no foul. If you keep adding layers of tape and mud, you'll end up with the joints bulging out and they'll be even more noticeable....


----------



## boman47k

I remember once remudding for a guy because the tape was showing. Was it necessary? I really don't know. Not sure what would have happened with a water based primer. If it would have worked before the remudding, it would have been a very smooth "flat" finish.


----------



## bjbatlanta

It was not necessary, unless the surface where tape and joint compound met were uneven or there was a ridge of some sort. And then it would have been cosmetic only. Water based primer will not affect joint tape if the compound under/over it is dry. Go into a newly finished house before it gets painted. Look inside the closets. More often than not, the inside corners on the door side of the closet wall do not get a coat of mud over the tape (unless it's a walk-in or has a light in it). They get painted and there are no problems with tape coming off. Most finishers work by the "piece/board" and any little shortcut to save time means money. Not finishing angles that will not be seen once shelving is in tend to get "overlooked". You can likely see the same thing in your closets, you just don't notice since you really can't see those corners unless you back yourself into the closet with a flashlight. Kind of hard to do once the closet shelving is in place and filled with "stuff"......


----------



## boman47k

I did wonder about it when I did that little thing. May have been best to have left it. I was very green at it. Used a lot of mud! Sanded a lot of mud! Used more mud, sanded more mud......

Seems like I ran through a five gal bucket on the one room. Mostly the corners!
:whistling2:
:laughing:

It did turn out good, but it took a while , and did I mention it took a lot of mud???

Now that I think about it, there was more to it than that one room.


----------



## Ole34

boman47k said:


> I did wonder about it when I did that little thing. May have been best to have left it. I was very green at it. Used a lot of mud! Sanded a lot of mud! Used more mud, sanded more mud......
> 
> Seems like I ran through a five gal bucket on the one room. Mostly the corners!
> :whistling2:
> :laughing:
> 
> It did turn out good, but it took a while , and did I mention it took a lot of mud???
> 
> Now that I think about it, there was more to it than that one room.


 

be carefull when sanding over your head while looking upwards.........i pinched a nerve in my left arm doing that a few years ago...............couldnt even hold a brush in left hand for months, since then hand has gottin stronger though...........just be carefull


----------

